# Easiest Puzzle?



## arckuss123 (Aug 24, 2009)

what is the easiest puzzle to solve?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 24, 2009)

1x1

EDIT: Beat you to it Cubes=Life


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2009)

Inb4 1x1.

I've heard these are quite easy:
http://cube4you.com/397_14-Color-Rainbow-Cube.html

(i may have confused this though.)


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

Magic? nontheless it is very fun!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 24, 2009)

Dino cube is the easiest non trivial puzzle I can think of


----------



## elcarc (Aug 24, 2009)

the 1x1x2 is actually easier to solve than the 1x1 because a 1x1 is always in solved state, so technically its unsolvable.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 24, 2009)

How about puzzles that take more than 2 moves to solve.


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 24, 2009)

Magic or a 15 puzzle...


----------



## V-te (Aug 24, 2009)

Pyraminx FTW!


----------



## anderson26 (Aug 24, 2009)

1x1x2. Other than that I would have to say floppy cube because anybody can eventually solve it pretty easily by turning it randomly.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 24, 2009)

The platypus.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 24, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> 1x1x2. Other than that I would have to say floppy cube because anybody can eventually solve it pretty easily by turning it randomly.


I second on the floppy cube


----------



## blade740 (Aug 24, 2009)

The platypus and dino cube are the same, as well as the rainbow cube.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 24, 2009)

In all seriousness, the hardest part of the floppy cube is to not solve it while scrambling.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2009)

does it have to be a twisty puzzle? 
A jigsaw puzzle with 2 pieces is pretty easy to solve


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 24, 2009)

except 1x1


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 24, 2009)

The 2x2? or the Pryaminx..


----------



## LNZ (Aug 24, 2009)

The 1x3x3 floppy cube. You can sovle this without any Youtube videos and outside help. Just play around with the puzzle a bit and you'll earn all the algs needed to solve it fast. I got lazy. I used a Youtube video to solve it.

And I'll add the 3x6 Whip It too.


----------

